
There's no point in holding the plank for longer than 10 seconds - liberal_098
http://www.businessinsider.de/sports-scientist-says-there-is-no-point-in-holding-plank-for-long-time-2018-3
======
dvfjsdhgfv
There is so much more information in the article than the one about the plank.
The other bit about not stretching in the morning is crucial - so many people
do it, including myself. This kind of information should be taught in schools.

